# TC Pro Hunter



## Shakey Head (Sep 30, 2009)

I need some advice.  I am strongly considering purchasing a TC Encore .50 Pro Hunter.  Please give me your opinions of this muzzle loader.  

I currently have a CVA Magbolt 150 and have shot it for 4 or 5 years.  I have killed a pile of deer with it.  I really like the look of the Pro Hunter but wasnt sure how they really shot.  The RealTree Fellas push them pretty hard, but I want some real advice.

Also I know this is the muzzleloading section of the forum, but I am considering buying a rifle barrel for the pro hunter as well.  Any advice on barrells?  I am mainly hunting in GA and .270, 30/06 and 7mag is what I shoot now.  Was considering the 7mag Pro Hunter barrel, but will it kick like a mule since the gun is lighter than my normal Abolt or model 700.  For anyone who has shot the rifle barrels I will be shooting 100 grains of powder.  Will the recoil be similair from the 7mag barrel to this??

Also what powder works best.  I have been shooting Pyrodex Pellets for the past couple of years.  Is 777 reliable?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2009)

shakey, I shoot an encore (not prohunter) and after trigger work and tweaking the loads I shoot very very fine groups.  777 is reliable.  loose is more accurate and flexible IN GENERAL than pellets.  BH209 in my opinion is the best there is, but its hard to get and more expensive.

when I still shot centerfires, I had several rifled barrels and again it shot fine.  was never a serious tack driver but no problems either.  the 300 win mag kicked like a mule.  course I also use mine for a turkey gun and the 300 mag is like getting slapped by a baby compared to the turkey loads


----------



## jnester (Oct 1, 2009)

*pro hunter*

i have a prohunter (50 cal) it is by far the most accurate muzzleloader i have ever shot. i have a nikon omega scope on it shooting 150 grains of 777 powder and a 250 tc shockwave bullet i can shoot within 2 inches of the bullseye at 250 yds. i also have a cva optima pro it shoots circles around that gun however that gun is a 45 cal. My dad has a pro hunter in 308 cal it shoots really well also and does not kick that much i know some children that shoot the 308 cal in that gun.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Oct 1, 2009)

I thinkthe Thompson Center Prohunter is overrated. for a little less money u can get the Encore which is the same gun minus the swinging deal on the hammer. I have an Encore and purchased the hammer extension that TC sells. It allows one to pull the hammer back without fumbling when a scope is mounted on the gun.
I do like the fact that u can have one gun that does it all. I  have a 270 barrel, a 338 Federal barrel, a 22/250 pistol barrel, and of course the 50 cal magnum load barrel. It is an impressive looking weapon with the prohunter stock and forearm. I like my Encore.


----------



## Shakey Head (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input.  I really appreciate it.  I am convinced to get one now.  Any one know of any good deals.  Cheapest i found for a Prohunter 50 cal.  ss/camo was 799.99.

Jim,  Does GunDocc work on encores?  Should I contact him regarding trigger jobs.  How many lbs. is your trigger set at?


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 2, 2009)

Shakey Head , Mike Bellm does a very good trigger job , mine is about 1 1/2 # and ssswwweeeeett . Scott


----------



## fountain (Oct 2, 2009)

x2 on bellm.....if he cant do it within a timely fashion, he has a guy  that he will recommend do it in his place and he is just as good with the encores.  he actually did 2 for me--cant remember the name, but start with bellm.  i ordered all the parts to do it myself and tore one all to pieces and wound up sending out to get the job done and they are great.  the blue ml frame i sent off came back lighter than the ss frame using the same springs.  it is pretty touchy, but i like them both and highly suggest that you send it to an encore specialist.  if you decide to do it yourself pm me--i have some stuff you may can get from me cheaper than buying them.  i have a whole bag of stuff--but just pm me if you go that route.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Oct 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention the prohunter butt stock has some kind of energy absorbing device built into it that helps with the recoil.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2009)

shakey, yes gun docc does work on encores and does a great job.  mine breaks at a lil less than 2lbsif.  curtis was behind for a while, but if you go visit he can usually get it done then.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Oct 5, 2009)

*recoil*



Shakey Head said:


> I need some advice.  I am strongly considering purchasing a TC Encore .50 Pro Hunter.  Please give me your opinions of this muzzle loader.
> 
> ..... but I am considering buying a rifle barrel for the pro hunter as well.  Any advice on barrells?  I am mainly hunting in GA and .270, 30/06 and 7mag is what I shoot now.  Was considering the 7mag Pro Hunter barrel, but will it kick like a mule since the gun is lighter than my normal Abolt or model 700.  For anyone who has shot the rifle barrels I will be shooting 100 grains of powder.  Will the recoil be similair from the 7mag barrel to this??
> 
> ...



In addition to the recoil reducing device on the prohunter stock, u might try a trick a fellow told me about over the weekend. He said he hollowed out a place in his stock and put a sock full of lead shot in the stock. The extra weight helps reduce felt recoil.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 5, 2009)

i shoot a 7mm mag in an encore...it isn't that bad.  you will like it.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re:*

I shoot a regular Encore and with a trigger job, BH 209 and a good bullet, it is as accurate as my 300 mag barrel to 200 yds.  Last year I shot a doe in the neck at 184 yds verified with a rangefinder.  Yes, I had a good rest, but folks I really ain't that good a shot.  The Encore makes me look good.


----------



## Black_Powder (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the T/C Endever-pro-hunter the best blackpowder gun on the market,my opinion. I shoot 150 grain of powder and 250 grain shock wave sabots. It has a very tight group . I have also have the 7 mag pro hunter barrel the recoil is not bad with the type stock that comes on the pro hunter.  The gun is expensive but worth every penny. Do not settle for anything else. BlackPowder


----------



## solocamslayer (Oct 10, 2009)

I love my ProHunter, I have the .50 cal m/l barrel and the 7mag. I actually think the .50 with 120 grains of BH 209 has the same recoil as my handloaded 140 grain bullets in the 7mag barrel, plus it's a bull barrel and the extra weight seems to help. Very accurate and reliable, I can't say enough about it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 10, 2009)

I pretty much agree with the consensus here. I have a TC encore with a 50 cal barrel and forearm, 7-08 barrel, 308 barrel and 22-250 barrel with a forearm for them. Like most all have said. Getta trigger job. then it's one of the most accurate rifles out there. In my honest opinion to shoot to the best of your abilities with any firearm you need 3 things.... a 400 dollar rifle, a 600 dollar scope, and a 130 dollar trigger job. Mike Bellhms kit is about as good as good gets.

My wife muzzle loader hunts with me alot as I carry my flintlock most the time. So my 50 cal inlines (my prohunter and my traditions) are only loaded with 100grs of clean shot and a 250gr TC shockwave. I've had no issues with them killing deer out to 100yds.


----------



## Shakey Head (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  I was worried about the 7mag barrell, but you guys have convinced me.  I am a big boy and can take some recoil, but I am not going to get my butt whooped by it.


----------



## barnard (Oct 18, 2009)

Question here.  Just how does a trigger job improve your shooting?  I am just an old Benton county farm boy and have seen this a lot. Just curious and do know that if you have a question, this is the place to ask.  Thanks fellas.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 21, 2009)

Barnard, if you are referring to a single trigger job, it simply takes the slack, and creep out of the trigger. Have you ever felt a really bad trigger? It end's up moving the gun prior to getting the shot off. A good trigger job will improve accuracy by allowing the shooter to surprise himself with the shot. Nothing like a lite, crisp trigger. I'm not a technical person, but I'm sure that someone on here can give you a better definition.


----------

